# Radioamatierisms >  10m transrīvera shēma un jūsu ieteikumi par to

## tvdx

ņemu talkā gudras grāmatas par shēmu veidošanu(projektēšano no nulles,gatavas shēmas ,piemērus un formulas esmu saaacis zīmēt normālāk*(spriežat paši)
ko domājat patreiz:http://www.kopideja.lv/mam/doc.doc ir tik tālu cik ir tik šorīt iesāku  un tanī pat failā pievienošu nākamos blokus tiklīdz pabeigšu .. ko jūs domājat par to kas ir,kā strādās

----------


## tvdx

vel intresee normaala info par pll ,kā tos vada,projektē un kā iegūt precizitāti vienādu ar kvarca oscillatoriem (vaig tik no 1-2,7 Mhz un soli 10 hz)
esu atgriezies pie paša projektēšanas jo ir vesela ziema laiks un lai nepiebesiitu skola tad shito paarmainjus jaapadara  ::  patiesībā šī ir galvenā problēma... pat nevaru normaalas IC atrast jo vissaas integreeti AM/FM bloki bet man vaidzees SSB

----------


## parols

manuprat lodee to kas uzziimeets augšā,bet vel labāk- uzzīmē visu un tad lodē augšā par to pll- nezinu nevienu labu pamācību,manuprāt tādu vispār nav....
bet kāpč iejai taisiji RC filtru? varēji jau arō LC ar pretestību tieši 50 ohm taisiit

----------


## Seesis

Par blokshēmu:
- USB filtrs uz 10.7MHz. Nu nezinu kā Tu šo realizēsi. Droši vien var kabināt veselu kaudzi kvarcu un mēģināt uztaisīt kvarca joslas filtru, kas nodrošinās joslu no 10.700 300 Hz līdz 10.703 500 Hz, bet tas jau nu robežojas ar zinātnisko fantastiku. Domāju, ka kienkāršāk ir ņemt standarta USB filtru uz 500kHz (gan jau Latgalītes tirgū var dabūt) un nemocīties. Attiecīgi mainās arī starpfrekvence un 10.7MHz vietā jālieto 500kHz atbalsta ģenerators;
- USB filtrs vajadzīgs tikai viens nevis divi;
- nesējfrekvences ģenerators arī nebūs īsti pareizi, jo šim ģeneratoram jāstrādā ar frekvenci Fnes-500kHz, ja izmanto USB filtru; ja būtu LSB filtrs, tad otrādi Fnes+500kHz;
- nav saprotams kapēc no "nesējfrekvences ģeneratora" signāls tiek sajaukts ar 10.7 MHz signālu un pēc tam kaut kas no šo frekvenču kombinācijas tiek izmantots gan raidīšanai, gan uztveršanai;
- audio filtram jēgu es arī īsti neredzu. Ko un priekš kam tad viņš tur filtrēs.

RF pastprinātāja ieejā jau nu gan būtu jāliek LC filtru, kas salāgots ar fīderi. Josla ir tikai no 28.000 līdz 29.700 MHz, ar RC elementiem filtru ar šādiem parametriem diez vai izdosies uzkonstruēt.
Par RF pastiprinātāja shēmtehnisko risinājumu neko neteikšu. Tikai ziņkāres dzīts jautājums, vai pats rēķināji tos elementus, vai ņēmi no kādas gatavas shēmas literatūrā?
Tikai nu skaties, blokshēmā Tev ir zīmēts joslas filtrs pēc RF pastiprinātāja, bet no RF pastiprinātāja shēmas sanāk, ka izeja tiek padota uzreiz uz jaucēju. Joslas filtrs kaut kur pazudis.
Ja pats rēķini elementus, tad neaizmirsti, ka arī secīgām transīvera augstfrekvences kaskādēm jābūt salāgotām.

Lai veicās, ar interesi gaidīšu pārējo bloku shēmtehniskos risinājumus.

----------


## tvdx

nesējs-10.7 Mhz un piejaucot tieši 10.7 mhz modulētajam signālam iegūst tujkšu nesēju...  šāds risinājums nodrošinātu,ja 10,7 Mhz ģenerators kļūtu nestabils tikai ball šķistu dīvaināka.... par 2 usb filtriem-tas netīšām jo bija paredzēts vel raidīšanā ievietot IF pastiprinātāju un izmantot to pašu kuru uztveršanai ....

----------


## Seesis

Tik un tā nesaprotu kā ar divu frekvenču summēšanu var cīnīties pret frekvences (ģeneratora) nestabilitāti. Stabilitāti var kaut cik uzlabot frekvenci dalot. Otrkārt, tā nav taisnība, ka modulētajam signālam piejaucot 10.7 MHz iegūsi "tukšu nesēju". (Starpcitu, ar tukšu nesēju nekādu informāciju pārraidīt nevar, ja nu vienīgi Tu nedomā strādāt CW (tobiš izmantojot Morzes kodu). Ja pieņemam, ka tiek strādāts uz frekvences 29.000 MHz, tad ar tām frekvencēm jābūt tā, ka heterodīns Tavā projektētajā gadījumā strādā ar frekvenci 18.300 MHz, sajaucot 29.000 MHz un 18.300 MHz pēc jaucēja ar USB filtru tiek izfiltrēta starpības frekvence 10.700 MHz, jeb precīzāk frekvenču josla 10.700 300 - 10.703 500 MHz, šis signāls nonāk uz balansa detektora, kuram no atbalsta ģeneratora pievada 10.700 MHz signālu un detektora izejā iegūst balss signālu.
Raidot, balss signālu padod uz balansa modulatoru, kuram tāpat pievada 10.700 MHz signālu un izejā ar USB filtru izfiltrē jau minēto joslu, faktiski ar filtru nospiež apakšējo sānu joslu (jo pareizi uzbūvēta un noregulēta balansa modulatora izejā nesējfrekvence, šajā gadījumā tie paši 10.700 MHz, nebūs). Pēc tam šo modulēto signālu sajauc ar heterodīna 18.300 MHz, izfiltrē summāro frekvenci 29.000 MHz ko tad padod tālāk uz raidīšanu (priekšpastiprinātājs - filtrs - jaudas pastiprinātājs - salāgošanas iekārta, kas var būt arī P kontūrs jaudinieka izejā - antena). Tātad vēlreiz, nesaprotu, ko te iesākt ar "tukšu nesēju".
Skumjākais visā šajā, ka Tu neuztaisīsi joslas filtru ar vidējo frekvenci 10.701 900 MHz un joslas platumu 3.2 KHz. Ja Tu domā likt to 10.7MHz filtru, kas atrodams FM rādiouztvērējos, tad tiem caurlaides josla var būt no 150 - 280 kHz, USB diapazonos ar tādu nav ko darīt, selektivitātes uztvērējam nebūs nekādas - varēsi klausīties uzreiz visus večus, kas tajā brīdī raidīs, bet ar to saprašanu tā būs kā būs ... Savukārt, raidot tev velsies ārā "foršs" DSB signāls ar nezinu cik labi nospiestu nesēju, kas viss kopā ēterā radīs tādu bardaku, ka labākajā gadījumā citi amatieri Tevi vinkārši lamās un trieks prom no diapazona, sliktākajā kāds var neizturēt un pasūdzēties ESD, kas tad pārņems Tavu audzināšanu savās rokās.

----------


## tvdx

protams, tevis ieteiktā ideja pāriet uz 500 KHz lai dabūtu gatavu filtru man iepatikās....
daļu rēķināju pats un daļu tā teikt ideju līmenī,bet ja godīgi tad pilnīgi no zila gaisa lai kaut ko pagrābtu ir jāiesāk jauna zinātnes nozare...
redz'[ēju internetā dažāu firmu ssb filtrus uz dažādām frekvencēm piem. 455 Khz....
radās ideja ka transrīverim ieejā uztaisīt nelielu ATU un būs nedaudz mazāk jāuztraucas par ieejas pretestību.... un dos pat dažas priekšrocības
esmu redzējis,ka automātiskais ATU nespēj salāgot antenu, tādā gadījumā var izdarīt tā,ka pamaina transtīvara ieejas pretestību un tad varbūt pat salāgos

----------


## tvdx

nu jaa biški pārrakstijos-neiegūšu tīru nesēju,bet USB nasējam būs modulēts 10.7Mhz nu jau 500khz vai 455khz +(nesējs-10,7/500/455)=modulēts nesējs usb

----------


## Didzis

Ja Tu šitā čakarēsies, tad nekad mūžā neko neuzbūvēsi. Nu neizgudro jaunu "ameriku", bet atkārtojau gatavu shēmu. Kam Tu gribi pierādīt, ka būsi gudraks par tūkstošiem radioamatieru, kuri jau daudzus gadu desmitus izmanto standata shēmas, kuras darbojas ļoti labi. Kaut vai tas pats 500kHz filtrs, tak skaidrs, ka jāizmanto tas, nevis jākonstruē kautkāds murgs. Vot kad būsi atkārtojis kādu populāru un pārbaudītu shēmu, pagrozījis kloķus un pastrādājis kadu gadu ēterā, tad arī sapratīsi, kas ir kas un ko var uzlabot, bet, nu tā teorētiski kautko štukot, nu ir pilnīgi garām. Es jau saprotu, jaunības maksimālismā liekas, ka visi vecie radioamatieri ar savām vecajām konstrukcijām ir galīgi duraki, kuri neseko tehnikas progresam, bet viņi taču veiksmīgi stradā ēterā, bet Tu nekā  ::

----------


## tvdx

jau minēju ka izmantošu gatavu filtru,vienīgi ir problēmas to sadabūt-ne argusā ne tevalo neredzu un uz latgalīti nenesas prāts staigāt
vienmēr varēs labāk un kvalitatīvāk,bet šoreiz tas nebūt nav mans mērķis,bet gan pieredzes uzkrāšana RF shēmu dizainēšanā... patiesībā es šamējo lodēšu pats un celiņus vilkšu lai iegūtu arī praktisku pieredzi par parazītiskajām kapicitātēm un indukcijām ir laba mācību literatūra piem viens no triviālākajiem-jāizmanto dzeldz pulvera serdes lai mazākas kapicitātes starp tinumien,un tinumu izvadu lenķim jābūt 30 grādi

----------


## tvdx

info:2 jaunas shēmas un modificēta blokshēma

----------


## tvdx

ups! net''išām esmu tik high pass filtru ielicis....nederēs-nenofiltrēs harmoniskās frekvences

----------


## tvdx

pashlaik esu ticis liidz frekvences sintezatoram... varbuut kaads vareetu ieteikt kaadu chipu kas genereetu frekvences liidz 30 Mhz un buutu vadaams at atmega vai ko analogu

----------


## konis22

Viss ir atkarīgs no solīša un tā kāda ir shēma.Labākais jau noteikt būtu kāds dds bet tur ķēpa ar filtriem.Tas jāizlemj tev ko īsti gribi taisīt savā aparātā.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> ņemu talkā gudras grāmatas par shēmu veidošanu(projektēšano no nulles,gatavas shēmas ,piemērus un formulas esmu saaacis zīmēt normālāk*(spriežat paši)
> ko domājat patreiz:http://www.kopideja.lv/mam/doc.doc ir tik tālu cik ir tik šorīt iesāku  un tanī pat failā pievienošu nākamos blokus tiklīdz pabeigšu .. ko jūs domājat par to kas ir,kā strādās


 Tev tur baigi savaada bloksheema... par to RC HP filtru man shaubas... vai raidishanaa augstaakaas harmonikas netraucees citus ?
Klasiskaa bloksheema ar vienu STF ir shaada:
http://foto.inbox.lv/ninni/shemas-circu ... sivers.jpg

----------


## tvdx

tepat elfas lapaa atradu :"XR 2206"čipu ģeneree impulsu,trijsturu,un sinusoidu no 0.01 Hz līdz 1Mhz 
lai pārklātu visu 28..29.7Mhz gan nāksies 2 diapazonos taisīt bet nu ok...
vienīgais te viņš maksā ~5Ls un vel jaagaida.... Varbūt kādam mētājas un varētu notirgot vai varbūt kādu analogu lai vismaz 0.5 Mhz varētu pārskaņot ar vismaz 100Hz precizitāti...Cik noprotu tad ar šo var pilnīgi laideni tikai mainot rezistora pretestību...
Nevaru atrast kāda šim ir stabilitāte???

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> tepat elfas lapaa atradu :"XR 2206"čipu ģeneree impulsu,trijsturu,un sinusoidu no 0.01 Hz līdz 1Mhz 
> lai pārklātu visu 28..29.7Mhz gan nāksies 2 diapazonos taisīt bet nu ok...
> vienīgais te viņš maksā ~5Ls un vel jaagaida.... Varbūt kādam mētājas un varētu notirgot vai varbūt kādu analogu lai vismaz 0.5 Mhz varētu pārskaņot ar vismaz 100Hz precizitāti...Cik noprotu tad ar šo var pilnīgi laideni tikai mainot rezistora pretestību...
> Nevaru atrast kāda šim ir stabilitāte???


 googlee ieraksti XR 2206 datasheet
 un atradisi daudz info ( tehnisko dokumentaaciju, es taa daru ar daudziem komonentiem, lai uzzinaatu daudz papildinfo no datasheetiem....
Iesaku lietot LC vai kvarca generaatoru, kam augstaaka stabilitaate...

----------


## tvdx

diemžēl lai mainītu LC ģeneratora frekvenci un kvarca frekvenci nākas izmantot maiņkondensatorus,kas pašlaik ir deficīts...beztam ir visai neērti ja jāpārskaņo vairāk kā 1Mhz ar180`pagriezienu... tas nav patīkami un grūti precīzi noskaņot.... tādēļ labāk ir ar rotary encoder mainiit

----------


## tvdx

šķiet ka atradu to ko vajag argusā par 1 Ls- NE564N vel ir 4 Gab. max frekvence-50Mhz cik noprotu tad izejā varēs dabūt arī sinusoīdu un paredzēts ari frekvences sintezatoriem
bet īsti nesaprotu kā šim shēmu uzprojektēt tā lai at Atmega8/Atmega16 varētu vadīt
p.s. kur var notestēt transrīveri vai tas atbilst normām kad būšu to pabeidzis vēlētos to izdarīt

----------


## tvdx

vel viens jautaajums kas saistīts ar šo jo uz tās pašas platītes kur frekvences sintezators paredzēts arī frekvences sintezators
proti:
 kāda atšķirība starp šiem LCD displejiem,kāpēc tas viens ir tik ļoti lētāks:RC1602B-GHY-CSXD = 3.50Ls un PRC1602A-SYL = 5.00 Ls (Argusā)

----------


## Didzis

tvdx, nu Tu jau pats "gudrs", ka ceri uzbūvēt  transīveri pilnīgi bez mēraparatiem. Ja Tev būtu kaut elementarākie mēraparāti, tad praktiski visus parametrus varētu nomerīt pats. Ja godīgi, tad es skeptiski izturos pret iespēju uzkonstruēt pilnīgi jaunas konstrukcijas modernu transīveri, bez RLC mērītaja, frekvenču mērītāja, augstfrekvences voltmetra, augstfrekvences ģenerātora un oscilogrāfa. Principā, galvenais lai transīveris neraida signālu uz augstakajām harmonikām. Pārejos parametrus jau var novērtēt "uz ausi". Ja Tu neko nedzirdi, tad kautkas nav kārtībā uztvērējā, bet ja Tevi, tad raidītājā  ::   Brauc ciemos, varu nomerīt visus transīvera parametrus, tikai eirosertifikātu gan nevarēšu izdot. Nu nav mana darbnīca sertificeta  ::

----------


## konis22

Runājot par frekvences sintezatorim tvdx tad nebuus tik vienkaarssi kaa tev liekas.Tas par tiem trijstuuru signāliem un vēl citiem brīnumiem tad nezvai tur kas labs ir.Es manliekas tev esmu teicis par to ka paskaties shēmas jau gataviem transiiveriem un noskaidro kaa tur tiek panaakti vajadziigie signaalu liimenni un vajadziigaas frekvences.Starpcitu bez mēraparātiem nekas neies to es saku točna.Man arī kādreiz likās ka kas tur liels uzbliest transīveru.Tagad pat uztaisīt tikai programmatūru un noskaņot tikai frekvences sintezatoru jau sagādā lielas piepūles.Runājot par īsviļņiem tad nezinu kā tev būs ar frekvences stabilitāti.Starpcitu visos modernajos transīveros uztveramo un raidāmo frekvenci uz displeja ciparus ģenerē kontrolieris nevis tā tiek mērīta kautkur blokos saskaitot atņemot un dalot.tākā ja sintezators neit stabili tad liekas ka viss strādā bet nekā.

----------


## tvdx

lai redzētu vai stabila frekvence tad arī lieku ārējo frekvenču mērītāju ķipa būs tā ka saskaitīs impulsus 0.5 sek laikā un pārbaudīs vai ir atļautajās robežās un tieši tajās arī atļaus strādāt....
par gatavo shēmu ņemšanu.....Tādā gadījumā man vajag lai kāds savu gatavo shēmu "uzdāvina" jo citādi jau tas būs plaģiātisms.... un netā vel neesu radzējis transrīverim shēmu kas uzrādītu vai kāds uz tās frekvences strādā citā sānjoslā un arī to uz kuru pusi ir precīsi jāpieskaņo frekvence lai būtu optimālā dzirdamība bez skaņas kropļojumiem (proti rāda uz kuru pusi atrodas kāda nesējs ja tas atrodas (mans nesējs-500khz) līdz (mans nesējs+500khz) robežās)

----------


## tvdx

bet jautājums par displejiem joprojām spēkā ....
baidos,ka lētais būs r kkādiem krievu,gruzīņu vai analogiem urtiem un simboliem

----------


## konis22

Redz runājot par aiznemšanu tad parasti to dzird ar ausi vaitur kāds strādā vai nē un otrkārt ja tu domā izmantot pus sekundi mērīšanai tad baigi virmos tev tas displejs treškārt ir noteikts kādās sānjoslas modulācijās kādos bendos strādā.Nav tā kad kādā gribu tādā strādāju īsviļņos un redz tapēc jau izmanto precīzi izveidotas shēmas kurās sintezators darbojas precīzi un nevajag neko atsevišķi mērīt.Ka sintezators iešuj 28.000 ridot tad tā arī ir 28.000.000.0 herci var būt tur biki ar kļūdu bet ne vairāk kā 10 kādi tā vismaz ir kad parasti mazākais solis 10 herci aptuveni.
Starpcitu kā tu domā noskaņot iejas kontūrus rezonansē un tā lai šie kontūri būtu pārskaņojami pa vēlamo diapazonu ja tev nav mēraparatūras?Tas pats attiecas uz izejas kontūriem pirms gala pakāpes.Tājau kaimiņi tevi noliņčos ka vecās māmuļas neredzēs ziepenes vakarā kad tu ierubīsi savu adnopolosņiku.  ::

----------


## tvdx

esmu redzējis formulas ar kurām var visas spoles sarēķināt un pie tiem ķeršos maķenīt vēlāk un tad jau visu izdomāšu ... P.S. Automātiskajam atu teju ar ir uzzīmēta shēma vel vaig tik vel swr noteikšanas daļu...p.p.s.kādam nemētājas 30 cm raidītājs b kategorijai?  Un vel kas kurā sānjoslā tad uz tiem 10 m drīkst strādāt

----------


## Didzis

tvdx, tu pats kaut vienu spoli esi uztinis un kontūru noregulejis? Man liekas, ka Tev pilnīgi nav sajēgas, kas ir kontūrs. Nu sarēķinasi Tu ar savām formulam teorētisku kontūru, bet izradīsies, ka nav tāda nominala kondensatoru, vai tāda diametra drāts. Serdi tak kontūram neizreķinasi cik dziļi jaieskrūvē  ::  . Nafig vispār tur ko reķinat, ja jau sen zināms, kādu drati uz kādas serdes jātin. Gala rezultātā ta kā ta būs jāregulē kontūri.

----------


## tvdx

sākumā var izrēķināt kādu vajag spoli zinot frekvenci un kondensatoru,pēc tam aprēķināt cik vijumu vajag uz toroidālās serdes 0bet ja jau tā runājam tad kur var nopirkt sarkanās serdes kuras kā reiz izmanto 3-30Mhz   bet kāda tur šķirba starp tiem displejiem

----------


## Didzis

Nu kam tev jarēķina tie kontūri, ja jau pirms piecdesmit gadiem viss sen izreķināts? Doma, ka Tavi sarēķinātie kontūri nebūs "plaģiātisms". Kontūri jau sanāks tadi paši ka citiem konstruktoriem, jo nav taču citu variantu-kontūra maksimālais labums ir tikai pie konkrētas kapacitates un induktivitates. Domā Tev sanāks cits variants  ::  ? Es vel saprastu, ja Tu taisītos savu konstrukciju pardot Pasaules tirgū. Tad tiešām jāskatās uz patentiem un visādām licenzēm, bet transīveru priekš sevis taču var būvēt kā sanāk. Neviens tak neprasa maksāt par kautkādu patentu izmantošanu. Krievu žurnālos ir ļoti labas shemas, kuras ņemtas no jaunākajiem rietumu firmu modeļiem, tikai piemērotas pieejamām krievu detaļām(tām pašām kontūru serdēm). Ja tu paņemtu gatavu shēmu, tad jau pa šo laiku ja ne raidītu, tad nu uztvērēju točna būtu salicic.

----------


## tvdx

ok.ok piekrītu kādu bariņu shēmu paņemšu gatavas bet detaļu tādu gan nav pie rokas.....
p.s. kad ir tuvākais ESD eksāmens un vai šoreiz ar viņš iekritīs skolas dienā?
p.p.s. beeigušies sakarīgie kondensatori kur precīzi* uzrakstīta kapicitāte un nu atlikuši tikai ar uzrakstiem 1H316 4J213 u.t.m.l. kā arī ar uzrakstiem 104 104M u.t.t. kā lai šiem nosaka kapicitāti?

----------


## tvdx

atradu pāris čipus savā krājumā: кр1534ие1 к561лп2 bet kas šamējiem puncī?

----------


## Didzis

Tās krievu mikrenes nav nekādi šedevri un krievu interneta visu informaciju var dabūt. Ja godīgi, tad es nekad tā īsti nēsmu centies iebraukt visos tais kondebsātoru apzīmējumos un nafig to vajag. Paņemu kondensatoru un pamēru kapacitāti ar RLC mērītāju. Es cenšos visuz kondensatorus ,pirms lodēšanas, pārbaudīt, tad pectam daudz problēmu atkrīt  ::  Par tiem kapacitātes apzīmējumiem arī ir daudz informācijas intermetā. Kautkur bija pierakstīta adrese- pameklēšu. 
Par eksāmenu skaties Elekttrosakaru inspekcijas lapā. Katru gadu jau rudenī ir(ja jau nav bijis). Par cik visu mūžu esmu bijis pirāts, tad laikam tagad jau nu neiešu eksāmenu kārtot  ::

----------


## tvdx

pa pirātisko man pāris problēmas-*)kaimiņos viens džeks kas noteikti uzraus
                                                  *)nevar piedalīties sacenēs u.t.m.l.
par RLC mērāmo- diemžēl mantāda štrumenta nava.....
par mikrenēm net ā meklēju cik nu krievu valodu saprotu visu raadija eroor 404- lapa nav atrasta

----------


## tvdx

vel- kā lai uztaisa jaudas/swr mērāmo dampi

----------


## Didzis

Nu pirātiski iziet ēterā es jau arī neaicinu.Lai to darītu ir ļoti daudz kas jāzin, tad ar inspekciju nav problemu. Es aicinu būvēt "piratisku "transīveru. Tas nozīmē, paņemt labākos un jaunākos shēmu risinājumus un pec šīm shemām salikt savu transīveri. Protams, par to nemaksajot nekādus patentus un autortiesības. Visi amatieri tā dara   ::  . Tad nokārtot radioamatiera eksāmenu, jo, tas ko prasa eksāmena, tiešam ir jāzin. Tad aizņemties no kāda radioamatiera kārtīgu firmas transīveru un , kad atbrauks cimos no inspekcijas reģistret Tavu aparatūru, tad uzrādīt to(es ļoti apšaubu, ka tava paštaisītā konstrukcija apmierinās inspekcijas prasības) lai nav problemu. Pēctam strādā ar savu "samapāli" kā gribi, neviens jau vēlāk neko nebaudīs. Vot tas ir "pirātisms", kuru es Tev ieteiktu.
Nu mikrenes gan meklē pat. Varu tikai pateikt,ka mekle google ru krievu lapās.

----------


## AndrisZ

> mekle google ru krievu lapās.


 Pareizāk:  www.yandex.ru

----------


## konis22

Tvdx tu biki nokavēji eksi.Tas bija pagājušajā mēnesī.Runājot par tiem kontūriem tad tiešām ar rēķināšanu būs sviests jo nekad tā īsti nezin kas ir ar aktīvo detaļu iejas un izejas pretestībām un kapacitātēm bet tā paākstīties pamēģini rfsim99 tas der lai rēķinātu filtrus un teikšu pat diezgan precīzi un redz kāda ir josla tikai pirms tam jāievada visus parametrus.vēl jau ir arī montāžas kapacitātes u.t.t.Starpcitu runājot par kondieriem es jau laikam postēju vienā lapā kapēc jāzin kāds kondensators kur jāliek,īpaši tajās daļās kur kautkas ģenerējas.Nevar sabāst tāpat kā pagadas.  ::

----------


## tvdx

ja meginaatu sabiikstiit transriiveri kas neiztureetu paarbaudi- viens divi panjemtu gatavu sheemu bet shitee ar atssevisko frekvences meeraamo nodroshinaas pret neprecizitaateem kuras ir konstantas.... p.s. taa kaudze ar filtriem un mixerem arii paredzeeta lai nodroshinaatos pret nesvariigo generatoru frekvences nestabilitaateem... bet kaa ir ar tiem displejiem un kaa ar to chipu kaa nosaka frekvenci kuru generee....
p.p.s. esmu nonaacis liidz tam ka IF trakta j'ab'ut 1,8-2MHz!!!!!  ::   ::    jo josla kuraa straadaas buus tikpat plata un citaadi vajadzees neseejs-staarpfrekvence filtram izmantot mainaamos filtrus.....

----------


## tvdx

filtru meistaroshu saadi: 4x LPF un 4x HPF taadeelj buus ljooooooti laba nofiltreeshana un "maz" kristaali jaakabina

----------


## ansius

tvdx ko tu cepies ar tiem IC un ekraniem, tas ir siikums saliidzinaajumaa ar kaut vai straadaajoshu SF traktu, kaut vienu reizi uzlodee normaalu uztveereeju virpirms, buus pieredze. gadu desmitus tas ir dabojies bez kadiem ekraaniem, sintezaatoriem, un tici man ekrans tev nepaliidzees, barbuut taa bus vieniigaa lieta kas straadaas. transiiverii svariigaakaa dalja ir ANALOGĀ un nevis digitālā - kapeec pasham meegjinaat izgudrot to kas ir jau sen izdomaats tuukstoshiem reizju paarreekjinaats, simtiem amatieru veiksmiigi uzbuuveets un parbaudiits? tas ir bezjeedziigi.

----------


## tvdx

ne jau runa te ir par to kas ir izdomaats,kas gruutaak u.t.t. 

ļoti sena gandrīz aizmirsta amatieru tradīcija ir būvēt pašiem šādus transrīveris....
un ansius.... ssalodeejis uztveereejus uz am esmu no vienas vietas.... ssb ir šķirba tāda,ka te BFO vaig demodulatora vietaa pielikt.....
paaris transriiverus kompis<==>kompis ar uzlodeeju uz 49 Mhz -+10Mhz jo nava ar ko nomeeriit taapeec nezinu kaaada tad preciizi taa ir

----------


## tvdx

kaadaas joslaas 28-29.7 Mhz bandaa driikst straadaat USB un kaadaas LSB un kuraas vispaar ar SSB nedriikst ķerties klaat

----------


## tvdx

nupat izskiiros taisiit 3600kHz-3750kHz SSB+21151kHz-2145kHz cik noprotu tie ir vienīgie sakarīgie SSB/un vispaar balss/ diapazoni B kategorijai cik IARU lapaa skatijos 
joslas platums=2700Hz vai tas ir taspats kas no 300-3000Hz? un lai raidiitu max neseejs augstaakajaa diapazonaa te ir 2142kHz?

izdomaaju taisiit tieshaas paarveidoshanas iekaartu-tikai 1 jauceejs 1 generators 2 vai 3 filtri 1HF un 1 AF pastiprinaataaji ieguvums vienkaarshaaka sheema
truukumi-zemaaka selektivitaate un nevarees ar visiem 100w straadaat- manupraat visa skanja buus pakaljaa(izkropljota) bet nu 1. dampim-galvenais ka vispaar var runaaties un kaut vai 100 sakarus sacenees savaakt

----------


## ansius

ar tiešo pārvidošanu vecīt būs smagas auzas, SSB manuprāt vispār var aizmirst. nenofiltrēsi, starpfrekvenci izdomājatādēļ lai iegūtu selektivitāti (filtri katrā pakāpē). un šitādu tev ESD izbrāķēs vienā svilpienā.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> ar tiešo pārvidošanu vecīt būs smagas auzas, SSB manuprāt vispār var aizmirst. nenofiltrēsi, starpfrekvenci izdomājatādēļ lai iegūtu selektivitāti (filtri katrā pakāpē). un šitādu tev ESD izbrāķēs vienā svilpienā.


 Tieshaas parveidoshanas transiveram nav ne vainas, taadus arii buuvee radioamatieri ( googlee : direct conversion transceiver ) Pats vienkarshaakais transivers dod araa DSB, bet lai ieguutu LSB, USB, lieto ne tikai filtrus bet 2 jauceejus un katram 2 signaalus ( parasti skanjas un RF oscilatora sava starpaa nobiida pa 90 gradiem, problema te ir ar skanjas signaala nobiidiishanu pa 90 graadiem, jaabuuvee polyphase network matrica...

----------


## Seesis

> kaadaas joslaas 28-29.7 Mhz bandaa driikst straadaat USB un kaadaas LSB un kuraas vispaar ar SSB nedriikst ķerties klaat


 Nu vispār pēc noteikumiem ir tā, ka bandos līdz 7MHz (ieskaitot) strādā uz LSB, virs 7MHz  - USB. Tā kā 28MHz vajadzētu strādāt ar USB, vēl 10m bandā ir atļauts šaurjoslas FM un, ja nekļūdos, arī AM.
Ar kādām starojuma klasēm kurās bandu vietās drīkst strādāt  - tas nu Tev pašam jāsaprot, izstudējot tādu lietu kā "band-plan". Gan jau šis iesākumam būs labs: http://www.astrosurf.com/luxorion/Radio/HFbands.xls
Rokoties pa "band-planiem" un citiem IARU dokumentiem, skaties lai būtu "region 1", jo Latvija ir idalīta IARU 1.reģionā un mums ir saistoši šim reģionam istrādātie doki.

----------


## tvdx

atradu parasta frekvences generatora shemu bet t6as iet uz j-fet MPF-102 bet ne argusaa ne ormixaa ne tevalo0 taadu nav moska varat analogu ieteikt

----------

